# Paslode T250A-F16 depth of Drive problem



## hrm3 (Dec 16, 2008)

When I try to adjust the _Tool-free Adjustable _depth of drive from flush to deep, the nail gun will not fire the nail. The nail gun only fires when the depth of drive is set close to the flush setting. What am I doing wrong and how can I solve this problem?


----------



## SNC (Dec 5, 2008)

Not familar with this model but sounds like the nose is not making contact inside with the saftey to allow it to fire. 
Dont know where you are but if there is a Grabber in your area they service Paslodes


----------

